# Emptied my humi on this run



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I emptied my humi on this run except for some smokes save for stuff I commited to already.


Look out !

Professor is Pwned
0306 1070 0003 2176 6439

0306 0320 0004 2201 1174

0306 0320 0004 2201 1181
0306 0320 0004 2201 1198
0306 0320 0004 2201 1204


and Look out Ron1YY
0306 0320 0004 2201 1211
This is supression fire bwahaa!!


See what happens when I have a killer month at work!
you thought when I had a bad week I was bad!

this is a heck of a lot worse!
I pulled out some of the Most quality smokes I have for these!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Emptied !!!!!

Those are some serious bombs and artilery going out.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:gn Get em!!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

We may have to start calling you mini-legion.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohhh this is goona hurt..o


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Whoa!

KASR


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wahooo go get em Steven


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn give the guy a little good news and he goes psycho! :r Feel sorry for the poor bastages on the recieving end of these. :r 

WTG Steven.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Bang BAng BAng:gn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like "rolling sgresso" to me.

Those are gonna do some damage.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like this bombing needs triple the warning.....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

damn! look out below!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Professor is Pwned


Pwn this: :fu :fu

All your base are belong to us!

I will declare WAR!!! :gn :gn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh I just love it when Ron gets his ass handed to him ROCK ON BRO!!!!!!




Ron = :mn 



Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Uh oh looks like Ron has something to show up on his doorstep! Hey Ron just told me he isn't scared of your teeny tiny bomb. He said he is used to little cap guns going off for some reason............

ATL


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WTG - You even have KASR excited!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

ya well this is one he will remember.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Uh oh looks like Ron has something to show up on his doorstep! Hey Ron just told me he isn't scared of your teeny tiny bomb. He said he is used to little cap guns going off for some reason............
> 
> ATL


Chit Stirer :r . Steve, Don't buy in to this :BS !!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BTW, What did I do to deserve that kind of A$$ KICKING!!!!!

Steve, You are one :mn !!!

Ron


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

nearly empty humidor? That means you are completely defenseless. :mn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> nearly empty humidor? That means you are completely defenseless. :mn


Good Point, But, Did you ever know anyone to empty a humidor without needing to make the room????

Ron


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

no for once I am pretty defenseless after this one.
But I am not worried.
I will restock as soon as I can.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sgresso said:


> no for once I am pretty defenseless after this one.
> But I am not worried.
> I will restock as soon as I can.


Now THAT is Music to my ears!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Look out Stephens going OCD on somebody....


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I know I should not have toll you that but who cares.
it may not be today but I will remember anything you all try when I am low.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I know I should not have toll you that but who cares.
> it may not be today but I will remember anything you all try when I am low.


HA Too late


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

oh well


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

well its shows Ron's hit today.
bwahaa!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice, you must have killed poor Ron, he's not on AIM either LMAO.


Ok Ron how bad is it???????????????






Shawn


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

he is on now so he must be injured


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

one down and more to go!!!

Fog's going down in flames... I love it!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

GO GO GO:z


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

sgresso said:


> one down and more to go!!!
> 
> Fog's going down in flames... I love it!!!


Hey Ron called me up in tears saying someone gave him a serious ass-whippin'....OMG I will let him give the rundown on what he was hit with but let me say it would have made me cry too!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Good God Almighty!!!!! WOW!!!! I'm...I'm Speachless!!!!!!! Steve, you are INSANE!!!!! I will never recover from this one!!!!!! He sent me

The Silence by Jim Kraus
a Punch RS #12 05
A RASS 04
SCdH Murella
VR Farmie
AND

A Bolivar Gold Medal!!!!!!

AND

a Vintage 1920 Dubonnet Deluxe Habana Cigar Box!!!!!

Thank You Steve!!!!!! There is a couple ways I will say Thank You again!!!! :al :gn :al 

Ron

Need a little RG Help here guys...I got the you must spread rep message again


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Eeep.... I'd better fortify my mailbox and fortify myself, if you know what I mean al).


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

well this sucks.
it looks like the PO lost one of the huge bombs i sent.
I hope it show up ok.

sorry professor if it does not.
I worked hard on that one and fricken pissed its not there yet.....ARGGGGG


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sgresso said:


> well this sucks.
> it looks like the PO lost one of the huge bombs i sent.
> I hope it show up ok.
> 
> ...


no need to apologize ... the PO sucks a$$ sometimes (and not in the fun way, either). apparently my missile defense system worked too well.  I'l keep you posted.

~d.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OMFG!!! My wife just called me in tears saying our house had been destroyed and that she may have lost a limb from the big-a$$ed box that just arrived. I'm getting ready to teach a class right now, but will be home to survey the damage in an hour and a half. I will report back....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Holy dog crap. I'll post a new thread for this one. Thanks, man!

~d.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Good God Almighty!!!!! WOW!!!! I'm...I'm Speachless!!!!!!! Steve, you are INSANE!!!!! I will never recover from this one!!!!!! He sent me
> 
> The Silence by Jim Kraus
> a Punch RS #12 05
> ...


Heard about this in skype !!

He sent out two wild and crazy bombs. He is emptying the humidor for sure.

Awesome hits.


----------

